# EV EVent: Mt Washington Auto Road ALT Energy Summit - Sept 13-14



## teddillard (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey kids! Sept 13-14 we're doing it again - the Mt Washington Auto Road is hosting the ALT Energy Summit! 

Here's the site with all the details: http://altenergysummit.org

Check out our latest list of participants: 



The New England Electric Auto Association will be holding their monthly meeting at the Summit, and will be kicking off the week of the National Drive Electric Week with us.

Bill Buchholz, with his Dirigo front wheel drive, 90mpg diesel tadpole trike. Designed and built for the Automotive X Prize, she won the coast to coast “every guy’s X prize” in 2010.

The MIT EVT team will be there with their electric Porsche, their latest electric motorcycle, and who knows what else? EVT’s mission is to demonstrate and research electric vehicle technologies, provide project-based educational opportunities for MIT students, and increase public awareness of electric and other advanced vehicle technologies.

Zoombikes’ Larry Gilbert and crew are coming again this year with their really cool, really fun electric bikes!

Robert Worobey of Black Sparrow Industries will be back with his unique, 3-wheeled board, the Tribey, for another attempt at the summit with a new, improved battery pack.

Smart Energy of New England’s David Belanger will be there, showcasing their line of solar electric, solar thermal, pellet boilers and wind generation.

Outrider USA’s Kevin Breslend will be showing off their line of three-wheeled electric/pedal power vehicles… and making their bid for the summit.

Chargepoint’s John Gilbrook will be there answering your questions about charging stations and infrastructure.

The ALT E Store will show you everything you need to know about renewable energy systems and supplies, with a vast resource of DIY help.

Foxfire Energy will again be teaming up with SolarFest to bring you their Off Grid Solar Generator trailer – giving us all access to 100% carbon-free recharging, and conventional Solar Installation help as well.

Finally, our Title Sponsor, the NH Electric Co-op, represented by Gary LeMay, has made much of this possible, and will be on hand to answer your NH renewable and sustainable energy questions.


We're kicking off NEDW in New England at the Mountain - see more here: http://evmc2.wordpress.com/2014/08/20/national-drive-electric-week-and-huntington-beach-crazy/

I just heard from the Maine NEDRA boys, and they're bringing their electric Cobra build, along with some other toys, and the Olin College REVO team is bringing a truck full of fun too. 

I hope I see some of you there! 

Here's Mike Corbin's (lithium) Sparrow on the summit last year:


----------



## teddillard (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got confirmation that the EVSR Entropy Racing guys are coming! Here's their release: 



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> Contact: Chris Xenophon
> Phone: 570.682.9666
> Email: [email protected]
> ...


----------

